# FREE TICKETS for 2 peeps! Thimbleberry Festival, Sept 23rd - 25th, Co Durham



## editor (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone been to this?

I've been invited up and it's described as "a bit underground with a great mix of people... set in 60 acres of magical land on an ancient viking settlement. It's the way festivals used to be, uncommercialised friendly and cheap prices"

There's a 24 hour licence, trance, techno and house DJs, oddball rock and pop talent with "children's area, beautiful gardens, a cinema and 'The Yorkshire Highway Man' pub."

Thimbleberry Hill farm, Stanhope, Co Durham
Tickets £35.00 inc camping. 
POWERED BY SOLAR AND WIND ENERGY.

I'm not sure if I'll be able to go but if someone wants to go along, take a few pics and send in a review I may be able to wangle some freebies.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2005)

I've now been offered two freebies for Urbanites willing to take a few snaos and write a small report.

Any takers? First come first served!

(thread copied to Northern forum)


----------



## Flavour (Aug 11, 2005)

It depends whether or not I've started uni on that day, if i havent, possibly.


----------



## Nikster (Sep 7, 2005)

I went to Thimbleberry in June and it was great-one of the best things ive been to for a while. I am planning on going on 23rd Sept and would love to take a few snaps.


----------



## BlackBloc (Sep 19, 2005)

I have an ok quality digital camera and my mate is in his final year of university on a photography/arts degree. He has good quality cameras and a lot of experience taking pictures. I have written reviews before and we are starting up a local magazine and this event would be perfect for us to review together for the first issue. We are based in Chester-le-Street which isn't far from the vennue. He works Saturday nights but I may be able to twist his arm about this. 

I have a tent and access to some camping supplies. I really want to be there if it how festivals used to be. I only really go to the rock and blues festival because the others (Reading/Leeds) are way too commericial and have lost what it's all about.

If you could provide more information I can get in contact with him and see if he is up for it.


----------

